# κρυφόκλαιγα/krifóklegha, κιεγώστο/ kighósto



## avalon2004

Hi all,
Could anyone tell me what the words *'κρυφόκλαιγα/krifóklegha'* and '*κιεγώστο/ kighósto*' mean? I can't find them anywhere! The nearest I came to the first word was 'private/secret weeping' which doesn't seem correct!
Thanks!


----------



## mia04

hi 
i think the first one means 'i was secretly crying' but im not sure about the first one. Could you give me the context it was in?


----------



## dimitra

Hello Avalon, 

The first one could also mean "I had a secret wound", though the literal translation is the one Mia has proposed. 
The second one looks like "êé åãþ óôï", that would be "me too, at...". 
Some context would help


----------



## avalon2004

Thanks for that- it probably does mean that, but here it is in context:
*Πες μου τι ένιωθες τις νύχτες σαν κρυφόκλαιγα.*
Yes, *κιεγώστο* should have actually been the three separate words *κι εγώ στο.*


----------



## beatrizg

avalon2004 said:
			
		

> Thanks for that- it probably does mean that, but here it is in context:
> *Πες μου τι ένιωθες τις νύχτες σαν κρυφόκλαιγα.*
> Yes, *κιεγώστο* should have actually been the three separate words *κι εγώ στο.*


 
So, the song you're listening to is "Mila mou"?


----------



## dimitra

Isn't that from an old song? 

The phrase means "Tell me what you were feeling those nights, when I was (secretly) crying/suffering".


----------



## avalon2004

The lyrics are indeed from Μίλα μου/Mila Mou which doesn't sound like an old song but perhaps I've been listening to a cover version.


----------



## dimitra

It was originally sung by a singer called Dakis (in a duet with Christianna), I don't know the exact year, probably somewhere in the 70s, but became pretty known when 2 singers sung it here in a reality show.


----------



## oona003

hello
Does anyone have the lyrics of the song "Mila mou", the Fame Story Band version ?
Thankx !


----------

